# Game 43: Celtics (17-25) vs. Kings (18-24)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Saramento Kings at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, January 27th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Saramento Kings' last game was against the New York Knicks, *L*, 106-102 OT *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Washington Wizards, *L*, 91-78* (*boxscore*)*.

 The Boston Celtics' last game against the Saramento Kings was on December 30th, 2005, *L*, 112-116* (*boxscore*)*. The Celtics lost at the hands of Mike Bibby and Kenny Thomas.

The Kings are 2-3 in their last five games and the Celtics are 3-2 in their last five games. The Kings are 6-13 away and the Celtics are 13-9 at home. The Kings score 99.1 points per game and give up 100.2 points per game while the Celtics score 99 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Sacramento Kings Forum Game Thread !*


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sweet, 2003-2004 redux. Having Artest on P one on one is bad enough. Having the Kings be able to put the entire tream on Pierce is going to suck.

On a side note, and a vain one at that, how nice would it be to have the '01-'02 incarnation of Raef? Or even last year's version?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Raef needs to step it up.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Raef needs to step it up.


I disagree.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> I disagree.


...you're not serious, right?

...right?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> ...you're not serious, right?
> 
> ...right?


Considering his injury history, I have been more than satisfied with his play. He's been an above-average post defender and, given more shots, would excel to last year's level. It is guys like Jefferson and Perkins who need to stop wasting valuable space on the court. I was, quietly, a proponent of the Blount/Raef combo.





















Of course I'm not serious. I just had to yank your chain when you said something as blatantly obvious as "Raef needs to step it up."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gahah:

Marshall:

"Our number 1 guy on offense will be Paul Pierce, number 2 it'll need to be Paul Pierce, number 3 it'll be Wally Szczerbiak."


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmm. 

Wally is in uniform tonight, but won't play. Makes sense, I suppose. Have our guys cleared their physicals yet that got sent to Minny?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce takes it right at Artest with a fake and what looked like a possible drive to the basket but because Artest kept up with him and Paul sighted LaFrentz underneath the hoop, he passed. Bad start for Raef. He missed a tough layup but of course, Perkins with the offensive rebound and put-back.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Szczerbiak streching as if he's going to play tonight.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Good, anxious to see what he can do in a Celtic uni.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Good, anxious to see what he can do in a Celtic uni.


Score points?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest certainly isn't showing any rust for the Kings there.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Wally is in uniform tonight, but won't play. Makes sense, I suppose. Have our guys cleared their physicals yet that got sent to Minny?


They all have to clear it before they can play.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Artest looks amazing out there for a guy who has spent seven weeks out of a NBA game. He's well-conditioned and he has retained (or has never lost) any of his skills.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Score points?


There's a big difference between scoring two points for a godawful debut and putting up fifteen.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Sweet. 

A Gomes sighting.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

West - Greene - Gomes (before Scalabrine) - Jefferson - Perkins

sigh


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first, Celtics down one (24-25). 

I hope they win by no more than one...please?




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>12</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ron Artest, SF</td><td>7</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>9</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>12</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</td><td>2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>9-19</td><td>2-5</td><td>5-6</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>25</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-22</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>24</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

wow

Amazing shot by Perkins. Rather lucky, actually. Perkins with one of his usual turn-around hook shots but he was fouled hard during the shot yet he arched it so the ball went straight through the cylinder without touching the net.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk will be getting a pay day after next year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I hope they win by no more than one...please?


Why? You'd rather prove a point than win a game convincingly?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Why? You'd rather prove a point than win a game convincingly?


I have 3.1 million uCash on the Kings + 2.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Danny has just made the best impression of Tommy:

"THAT'S GOALTENDING."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins hook AND 1


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Ryan Gomes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gomes and Pierce.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Know what's retarded? In other to get the broadband, streaming league pass, you have to have it on your TV first. aqua's computer clips just reminded me of that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins sucks at rotating.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Danny has just made the best impression of Tommy:
> 
> "THAT'S GOALTENDING."



The play


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I have 3.1 million uCash on the Kings + 2.


Ahh, I see.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally just came in.

Number 55.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wally's coming in. 

#55, eh? At least they didn't give him Ricky's #.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

take that jersey off wally....thats eric williams' number


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey aqua get a quick picture of Wally in his #55. Can you take pictures with that crap?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally's in.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> I have 3.1 million uCash on the Kings + 2.




how the hell did u get so many ucash points


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally's getting a very nice reception.

They love him. There's a standing ovation every time he catches the ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics crowd at the Garden (yes, the Garden) are pretty bad at realising when there was a foul or not. They think every call is bad when the Celtics do actually commit fouls. The free-throw differential is disturbing though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> There's a standing ovation every time he catches the ball.


They boo everytime Artest touches it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

God, Tony.

You cannot shoot. Why hesitate passing to someone who can (Wally).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

#55? Roffle. Somebody get a pic of that, I can't see it being his number for long.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics aren't even looking for Wally the last couple of possessions. He's been open both times.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good defensive play by Wally Szczerbiak (strange phrase, I know) as he effectively guarded Ron Artest on his post up and turn-around fall-away shot which missed the rim. Wally is surprisingly strong.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Celtics aren't even looking for Wally the last couple of possessions. He's been open both times.




lol they r freezing him out


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Wally is surprisingly strong.


Have you ever seen this guy with his shirt off? (Yeah, I know it sounds gay.) The dude is granite. He's gotta be pushing 250 with not much fat.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally Szczerbiak with his first shot (left-corner three-point shot) and he misses badly (too much on the shot). There is a long rebound which goes to Scalabrine about thirty feet out. Scalabrine gets it to Wally as the game clock winds down. Wally eventually misses a short ten-footer.

Halftime.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pretty bad quality.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aqua...a video should be fine as we can print the screen of the stream.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Haha, that number doesn't look like it belongs on him. Nor does that jersey.:|

Hopefully he was just jittery. 0-2 as a Celtic so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics down two to the Kings at the half (41-43):



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>22</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>16</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ron Artest, SF</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>19</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>20</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Hart, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>13-34</td><td>3-7</td><td>14-16</td><td>3</td><td>14</td><td>10</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>43</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>15</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>14</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>17</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>10</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>6</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, SF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-45</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>8</td><td>22</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>13</td><td>41</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Wally's getting a very nice reception.
> 
> They love him. There's a standing ovation every time he catches the ball.


 real celts fans sit at home and watch the game...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> aqua...a video should be fine as we can print the screen of the stream.


I forgot about that...I used the build in Camera, which will obviously lag...if I can say that seeing I'm not online with the TV...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ricky Davis got the start tonight for the Wolves. 

He's 0 for 1 so far with 1 rebound, 1 assist.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lazy bounce pass by West, turnover.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Artest forces two Celtics turnovers and drains a three.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mike Bibby misses two straight shots (one airball that was _way_ off and one shot than hit the back-board and nothing else) and Tommy insists Delonte's defense was the sole reason for these bad shots. In fact, Delonte was a good three feet away during Bibby's second shot. The man is bordering senile, and that's why we love him.

Wally draws away LaFrentz's defender and passes to Raef for a _long_ two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I tried to print the screen, then pasted it...let's just say that the picture was not still. lol. It was still going live.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally Szczerbiak hits a three-point shot.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Wally Szczerbiak hits a three-point shot.


Video me.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally drives and then passes out to Pierce who misses a three-poin shot. Perkins with a great tip on the rebound and LaFrentz manages to save it. He bounces it low near the right-side perimeter where Wally spins to get it and is fouled by Kevin Martin. Good sequence...I think.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wally for 3 more!

Two sweet blocks by Perk...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins with a great block on Brad Miller but Pierce throws it away to (guess who?) Artest.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> Wally Szczerbiak hits a three-point shot.


times three.

Great opening.

_I love Wally_ (Tommy)!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Video me.


You got it dude!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> times three.
> 
> Great opening.
> 
> _I love Wally_ (Tommy)!


Haha, didn't take much for Tommy to love Wally.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ricky's got 11 first quarter points, 2 assist and 1 rebound for the Wolves so far. 

(not to rain on Wally's parade )


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, aqua. Appreciated!

8 points in 9 minutes. Wait, I thought he was a scrub?

Kidding...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky doing bad in Minnesota, right?

[/sarcasm]

Perkins blocks Brad Miller for the third time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins with a block.

Perk just got ANOTHER block. 5th of the night.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Perkins- 11 points, 9 rebounds, 5 blocks tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why do the Celtics insist on behind-the-back passes?

Delonte and Pierce. Pierce turned it over (for like his fifteenth time).

Pierce to the basket.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

k, give Perk the maximum.

OFFENSIVE REBOUND.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If I can quote aqua,

I. love. Perkins!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Clean block by Perkins, they called it a foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally's highlights. How come I'm not feeling rep points?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Uh oh. Raef and Perk with 4 fouls each. Will there be an Olowokandi sighting?



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to aquaitious again.


You'll just have to live with me letting you know that you rock.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Some guy from Southbridge (the twon right next to where I live) hit the $7,777 shot.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Some guy from Southbridge (the twon right next to where I live) hit the $7,777 shot.


 Meh. It's a straightaway 3 point look. I could hit that for $7,777 dollars.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Some guy from Southbridge (the twon right next to where I live) hit the $7,777 shot.


Ya, I actually recored it while waiting for some real highlights..


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Damn. Raef with 5 fouls now. Could be seeing a lot of Perk/Al.

Or a lot of Scalabrine...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Too much passing on that last possession. 

Scal, you suck, but you have to shoot occasionally buddy...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Meh. It's a straightaway 3 point look. I could hit that for $7,777 dollars.


Lant, from what I've gathered from talking to you on AIM, you can't even hit a lay up.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

okok... wally is decent but i still miss ricky... i even took off my celtics wristband ive been wearing for the past year because of the trade... i kinda lost faith in the organization... its hard not watchin ricky out there as a celtic... i guess ill get over it like the antoine trade back in the day... but this will take awhile...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Damn. Raef with 5 fouls now. Could be seeing a lot of Perk/Al.
> 
> Or a lot of Scalabrine...


Damn you, you edited your post and added "Or a lot of Scalabrine..."


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

He's so inconsequential I tend to forget about him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up three at the end of the third, 65-62:




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Bibby, PG</td><td>35</td><td>1-11</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Martin, SG</td><td>23</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ron Artest, SF</td><td>21</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kenny Thomas, PF</td><td>28</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brad Miller, C</td><td>31</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-1</td><td>9-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Hart, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Francisco Garcia, GF</td><td>16</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-57</td><td>4-13</td><td>20-23</td><td>4</td><td>20</td><td>15</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>62</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>25</td><td>7-13</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>27</td><td>2-9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>26</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>27</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">4</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>10</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, SF</td><td>15</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>28-62</td><td>4-13</td><td>5-7</td><td>12</td><td>39</td><td>13</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>18</td><td>20</td><td>65</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk and Al *must* finish this game together on the floor.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine gets the rebound and throws it right to Francisco Garcia...and then fouls him.

sigh


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Nice lineup Doc has out there right now - West, Green, Allen, Scalabrine, Jefferson. That's a real winner.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

This lineup right now is terrible. Too much passing. No wonder why there's all kinds of turnovers.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Is Pierce allowed to play at the beginning of 4th quarters...ever?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Nice lineup Doc has out there right now - West, Green, Allen, Scalabrine, Jefferson. That's a real winner.


Number one option: Scalabrickie


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Scalabrine gets the rebound and throws it right to Francisco Garcia...and then fouls him.
> 
> sigh


Scalabrine: "Crap, I thought we were the blue team."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Is Pierce allowed to play at the beginning of 4th quarters...ever?


Perkins has been (arguably) the best player tonight, six minutes into the 4th and he's still not playing since the 3rd.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hahaha, wow...nice pass Brian. You might be on the floor more, but you're still a loser.

EDIT: Perk has four fouls. Doc probably didn't want him to pick up his 5th too quickly.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Prem, looks like Raef got your memo.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Perk played well, yes. 

But so has Raef and Al and you can't have all 3 on the floor .


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh wow. 

Delonte with the block on Artest....Then stripped him.

Artest= owned.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Good lord, how many TO's does Pierce have?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

We've done a nice job getting rid of Blount and now Pierce's becoming Blount?!?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Delonte with the block on Artest....Then stripped him.
> 
> Artest= owned.


OMG, Thanks for the link Lant.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CanteriWalker said:


> We've done a nice job getting rid of Blount and now Pierce's becoming Blount?!?


Somebody's gotta pick up the slack.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce has been turning it over a lot lately, not just this game. 

But yeah, 7 is a lot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Kings sure do look awful. They're lucky to only be down ten.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: Did you guys see Raef's last rebound for the double double?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Good win Celts. 5 Players in double figures, Jefferson and LaFrentz both with double-doubles. 

West shut down Bibby, and shut down himself heh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how the hell did u get so many ucash points


I just lost all of it.... 

kidding, of course.

30,000,000 in the bank. By the way, aqua has more.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:
 

> Good win Celts. 5 Players in double figures, Jefferson and LaFrentz both with double-doubles.
> 
> West shut down Bibby, and shut down himself heh.



And by Jefferson you mean Perkins.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I just lost all of it....
> 
> kidding, of course.
> 
> 30,000,000 in the bank. By the way, aqua has more.


"Just a bit"...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kandi will wear number 41.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Is Wally actually gonna wear #55? Yuck.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They just inteviewed Perkins...he says he loves Wally...blah balh...then at the end Greg/Gary (whoever) turned behind him and asked "anymore questions?"...Al appears, takes the mic and says "11 rebounds, 13 points, how do you feel about that Mr. Perkins?"...and Perk was like "Al when he blows his load."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

lol...he missed the five blocks


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Glen Rivers Post-Game conference.

"OK I lied, well I didn't lie, I wouldn't have played him, but he came into my office with his sneakers in his hands."

"During every timeout he stared at me. I told the coaches 'I have to play him, he's driving me nuts.'"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Glen Rivers Post-Game conference.
> 
> "OK I lied, well I didn't lie, I wouldn't have played him, but he came into my office with his sneakers in his hands."
> 
> "During every timeout he stared at me. I told the coaches 'I have to play him, he's driving me nuts.'"


The Inteview


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> "OK I lied, well I didn't lie, I wouldn't have played him, but he came into my office with his sneakers in his hands."
> 
> "During every timeout he stared at me. I told the coaches 'I have to play him, he's driving me nuts.'"


Don't tell me that isn't great to hear.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Don't tell me that isn't great to hear.


It is, what else is great is that Causeway can start teaching Wyc and Co how to spell his name when writing a check.

Szczerbiak.

EVEN I KNOW IT. THANKS PONIX. lol.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> what else is great is that Causeway can start teaching Wyc and Co how to spell his name when writing a check.


Yeah, they better get it right. You never know how many Wally Szerbiack's out there who would _love_ to get their hands on a $650,000 check.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Don't tell me that isn't great to hear.


Agreed he seems devoted. I still love this trade. I was the first to say it on these boards.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im sure this has already been said but i dont feel like readin back all the way...but id take rickys 26-6-3 tonight over wallys 10-3-2...im still pissed about this garbage trade :curse: :curse:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You do realize Wally played about 20 minutes and only took seven shots, right?

Give the guy a real chance. I know you're pissed off. I think we all are. You know what I have to say to that? Deal with it. There's nothing you can do, aside from stop living in the past and giving Wally a fair shot. 

I would love to have Ricky, too, believe me. But you can either cry and mope about it, or you can move on.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I would love to have Ricky, too, believe me. But you can either cry and mope about it, or you can move on.




 mope  mope  mope


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> You do realize Wally played about 20 minutes and only took seven shots, right?
> 
> Give the guy a real chance. I know you're pissed off. I think we all are. You know what I have to say to that? Deal with it. There's nothing you can do, aside from stop living in the past and giving Wally a fair shot.
> 
> I would love to have Ricky, too, believe me. But you can either cry and mope about it, or you can move on.


P-Dub I my not have always agreed with your opinions but this in one of the most intelligent comments about this trade that I have seen. What's done is done, time to move on. Rep points to you my friend!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> You do realize Wally played about 20 minutes and only took seven shots, right?
> 
> Give the guy a real chance. I know you're pissed off. I think we all are. You know what I have to say to that? Deal with it. There's nothing you can do, aside from stop living in the past and giving Wally a fair shot.
> 
> I would love to have Ricky, too, believe me. But you can either cry and mope about it, or you can move on.



I am not pissed . A lot of people were pissed when Ricky first came here. And now? I am a Ricky fan but "about 20 minutes and only took seven shots" from Wally...*and the W.*


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im sure this has already been said but i dont feel like readin back all the way...but id take rickys 26-6-3 tonight over wallys 10-3-2...im still pissed about this garbage trade :curse: :curse:


dude get real jeez


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> You do realize Wally played about 20 minutes and only took seven shots, right?
> 
> Give the guy a real chance. I know you're pissed off. I think we all are. You know what I have to say to that? Deal with it. There's nothing you can do, aside from stop living in the past and giving Wally a fair shot.
> 
> I would love to have Ricky, too, believe me. But you can either cry and mope about it, or you can move on.


exactly, and moving on we go...........


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> exactly, and moving on we go...........


You know what's great? You had the SAME attitude when Antoine got first traded. You said you didn't like the trade, but had to move on, and you said it here and on the Mean Green.

Celtz in 04, you're not a flip flopper.


----------

